# Help



## bigmitch40 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am 19 years old and in college and I have been playing golf for about 5 years now. I never got the chance to play in High School because I payed baseball all 4 years. I have a 4 handicap and a ball speed of 185 with a driver. I have never been able to score very well while playing, usually shooting in the mid to high 70's . I am not the accurate with my driver or irons, generally missing left of target because I have extremely quick hands. The only reason that I keep my scores lower is my short game, usually taking around 30 putts a round. I was wondering if anyone has any advice that could help me with my accuracy.

Thanks
Mitchell


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Bigmitch40

If you're playing off 4, and shooting mid to high 70's you're not doing a lot wrong. Without seeing your swing its very difficult to say what you should be doing, or what you shouldn't be doing.

However, with a club head speed of 185mph you're obviously generating more spin on the ball, which can hurt your scores. You're also probably the longest hitter amongst your peers. I'd suggest dial back the speed a wee bit, you won't lose much distance, to give yourself more control.

I find using one club more actually makes me hit it a bit easier, which improves my timing and also is quite often straighter.


----------



## boybalbon (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi bigmitch40

I would like to share you something. I am also like you when i was in college and im looking for someone/something that can help me. I searched the interenet to look for tips, Play more and ask someone to improve the way i play golf. A close friend of mine helped me one day and asked me to go on this website and just read the tips and it's free. Golf Distance Secrets! It helped me alot to improve the way i play so i think this will help you too.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

JMHO, and only my opinion, with no malice intended. I think a person playing at a 4 handicap, who wants to get better, needs actual hands on, in person instruction from a (very) qualified golf pro. That golf pro also needs to be able to teach at the player's skill level. Internet advice might help, but I think it would very little help, and I have serious doubts to it's effectiveness. Getting quality instruction, in person is the next step. To move from a 4 hdcp which is almost "scratch", to something lower is going to take a lot coaching and, practice on the individual's part. While learning to play better golf will become that player's life, with little time left over for anything else. The instruction is going to have to be first rate from a very qualified golf professional. The instructor will have to be someone who is qualified to teach the various swings in golf at that player's level. Between the golfer, and the instructor, to become even more skilled at playing at a lower handicap, the golfer needs to become almost automatic in all facets of the game. Being skilled at something to me means not having to think much about what the person is doing, while doing it. In golf, all the swing thinking and preparation is done prior to the start of the golfer's pre-shot routine. 

I have this belief that a lot of golf instructors "turn off" students simply because they can't/won't down grade their instruction to fit the student's playing level. In essence the qualified instructor is trying to teach a non qualified player. It's the same with a very qualified player who is getting instruction from an instructor who's instruction level is not up to par to the player's ability.

So all this being said, my best advice would be for you to go find a "very" qualified teaching pro, which would probably be some one teaching on one of the various mini tours, or your college golf team's coach. Even one of those guys/girls may not be able to help you if they can't relate their instruction to you in an effective way you both would comprehend. :dunno:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Froggie, that's a very insightful post. Finding a golf coach for someone as low as 4hcp is really difficult but definitely something worth perservering with. And its not just a technique thing, its about finding someone who communicates effectively with you. Little point in spending an hour with someone who can't convert the technique into something you understand.

I had an old pro who was stunning, and managed some major changes almost effortlessly or thats what it felt like. For example a grip change the afternoon before a league match away from home. It just felt natural, especially with the confidence he gave during the lessons, and a half away from home against top opposition was just stunning. Sadly he died, and I moved onto a retired tour pro who it just didn't work with. To be fair he had success with other tour pro's but maybe I wasn't good enough to take on board his message.

If you're really keen and serious, going down the route of getting a good coach will make a huge difference.


----------



## bigmitch40 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for your guys posts. I went out and played today and shot a 77. I would generally be fairly happy with that except I only had 23 putts which means I did not find many greens at all. I will definitely look into lessons or a coach for that matter. 

Thanks
Mitch


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The bottom line is what ever you are doing now, don't change anything if you do not find a coach/instructor that suits your game. You are playing very good golf. I shot a 77 yesterday, with 31 putts, and I am no where near a 4 hdcp. Just happen to find a lot fairways, and greens. 


bigmitch40 said:


> Thank you for your guys posts. I went out and played today and shot a 77. I would generally be fairly happy with that except I only had 23 putts which means I did not find many greens at all. I will definitely look into lessons or a coach for that matter.
> 
> Thanks
> Mitch


----------



## Tony Tolliver (Nov 22, 2010)

Mitch --

Wow. Pretty impressive my friend. You shoot in the mid to high 70's and you have trouble hitting the ball straight? Just imagine what kind of scores you can post if you get this "straightened" out (no pun intended.)

You say you have "quick hands" but if you are not letting your hands lead the club head at impact you are going to have trouble hitting a straight shot. 

A common mistake some golfers make is to try to suddenly stop their swing once they hit the ball. To avoid that, let your arms and body move all the way through the swing, including the follow through.

Also, you need to make sure you are not gripping the club too tightly. Concentrate on whipping the golf ball with the club rather than chopping at it.

Hopefully, these tips will give you some things to check in see if they are a part of your swing. If one or more of them are, then you'll be able to fix it and hit the ball straight as an arrow everytime!

Good luck!

Tony


----------



## markntexas81 (Jan 31, 2011)

with that fast of ball speed, im guessing you are using alot of lower body in your swing. its a common problem for low handicappers to get too much lower body moving and hit it left. but like someone said earlier...its hard to know whats going on without seeing you swing. my best blind advice would be to just work on quieting your lower body. hope i helped any!


----------



## bigmitch40 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys, Ill work on those tips whenever I get the chance to hit the range.

Mitchell


----------

